# Work room...



## Randy64 (Aug 27, 2008)

I would like to build an area in my basement to contain my new hobby. My basement is not finished so I can make it about as big as I want (within reason) so I would like to see pictures of how some of you have your wine making areas set up. Also if you could tell me what you like and dislike about your setup I would really appreciate it. I suppose it is relivant that I will be making wine from kits to begin with and then trying fruits once i know a little more about what i'm doing.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 27, 2008)

Randy:

Between Sept 2001 and Sept 2007 I ran a Ferment on Premises, so made my wine there. I am about to move to a house with a finished basement and need to set up a wine making area, so your thoughts are echoing mine.

We will be having a couple of big sinks and a tap with a gooseneck sprayer (saw one at Home Depot earlier this year). There will be a second tap for a Fermtech Double Blast bottle washer. Counter space WITHOUT cupboards above is essential (our house comes with an extra free standing kitchen island). Shelving for a few (or more) pails & carboys (I like the commercial stainless steel restaurant shelving). Cupboards or shelving to store equipment or chemicals when not in use. If you have kids you may wish a lockable cupboard for the chemicals.

That's my list for the moment.

Steve


----------



## Randy64 (Aug 27, 2008)

I live alone so no kids to get into stuff anymore and no wife to say no just a girlfriend to say "Your doing what" ..Pardon my ignorance but what is a ferment on premises? My goal is to setup a work station only 1 or 2 times so hopefully with help I'll get what I want and need without a lot of changes. I have a salt water fish tank and when I set it up I wished I would have been more patient before I started buying stuff. Then I wouldn't have bought one set of lights only to buy another set a couple months later. 

I agree on the stainless items though I'm going to look for local resturaunt closings and possibly go to some auctions. But some of those items I don't need to start with. I'm trying to keep my startup cost under 500 and after my first glass of home made. I'll allow a little more money to be spent.

Hopefully I'll have everything in place and start my first kit in the next 30-60 days.


----------



## Randy64 (Aug 28, 2008)

What is a "ferment on premises" ...I was thinking I would like to get all stainless counters so I'll be looking for resturaunts closure auctions I think this would be a great way to get them also I think a double sink would be nice, I was going to just get a plastic utility room sink from Home Depot but I think it would be worth the extra cost to go ahead and get the double stainless sink now, or do you think 2 of the plastic ones would be okay.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 28, 2008)

An FoP is a business where customers can make their wine in the store with the "help" of the store's employees (legal in BC and Ontario and some other places). I had s/s sinks in the store, and would prefer those in my new setup. Once moved I will be looking for a used restaurant equipment store and/or an auction.

Steve


----------



## GettinCorked (Sep 9, 2008)

Randy,
I'm a new guy to the hobby as well and had the same ideas as you when I started. The only thing that I had to change when I arranged my working area is the carboy table. There must be no shelves overhead and if you must they should be high enough so as you can insert a syphon hose into the carboy comfortably. I have always liked to take pictures of my projects as they progress along so heres a couple pics for you to check out...

This pic is the end result for my carboy table and empty wine bottle storage. As time goes by I imagine I'll need more space for bulk storage so this empty bottle shelf may go through some changes. "TIP" Make shure to reinforce your tables and shelf systems to be able hold alot of weight.... 





This is my finished work area for the primarys. I can have 4 primarys going at once here if needed. Its a little tight but they sit on the bench very well. There is shelving overtop but the shelves are receeded back so I have overhead room to syphon. I also finished off the wall ajacent to this work area towards the sink. Here I hang all my syphons and spoons and have an assortment of things on the shelves all within reach if needed. 
So far this is were I'm at and at this point I haven't come across any hurtles to which Ive had to make changes so all is well...




I hope this helped you out a little Randy.....
Cheers !!


----------



## Wine4Me (Nov 19, 2008)

GettinCorded I liked your ideas on hanging your syphons & spoon.. I have mine laying on a shelf right now that I could sure use for other things!! So I steal your idea!!


----------



## Randy64 (Nov 20, 2008)

That room is very nice and orderly I like it a lot I think I should pattern mine after it.


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 20, 2008)

*Fantastic wine room...*

Looks great, GettinCorked.

Man, I wish we had cellars here in Southern California. I just have a tiny "brew closet" where I ferment ales and store supplies. Everything else (empty kegs, empty fermenters, etc...) has to live outside in the garage. 

Luckily, we have a couple of wine fridges, so my bottles of wine will be well taken care of.


----------



## Rickochet (Mar 16, 2010)

How about sharing some more pictures and ideas as I begin my basement conversion too!

Thanks


----------



## Dugger (Mar 16, 2010)

Randy64 said:


> also I think a double sink would be nice, I was going to just get a plastic utility room sink from Home Depot but I think it would be worth the extra cost to go ahead and get the double stainless sink now, or do you think 2 of the plastic ones would be okay.



I'm also in the process of building a winemaking area and looking for ideas. Regarding sinks, I plan to utilize an existing laundry tub but also add a single stainless sink. I like the laundry tub for soaking/washing bottles, buckets, etc. but would like the stainless sink for washing smaller items or when the tub is being used. As I believe Steve mentioned, I also plan to have a dedicated tap for a bottle/ carboy washer ( the inverted ones) and perhaps a dedicated tap for a hose attachment ( small screw on nipple that hose fits over) for cleaning hoses.
I will follow this thread with interest.
.. Doug


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2010)

I wish I was set uplike that with a sink, I would go with a deep stainless sink just like a slop sink. If I were planning on wines from grapes I would seriuosly consider putting in a drain and using acrylic wall material. You will want lots of cabinet and counter top space an some sort of shlving or peg board to keep lots of stuff handy but off the countertop.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 16, 2010)

sinks and drains...sinks and drains...if you have those then all else is cream on top

i didn't do either because i knew i was headed out of the basemnet one day...but for 3-4 yrs it was not heaven..it looks great because of the way i finished it...but trust me..hauling carboys and boxes is only good for the cardio vascular system and one's muscles....its no fun...stuff drips everywhere


----------



## Dugger (Mar 17, 2010)

Just noticed this was an old thread!! 
My wife & I just flew back from Punta Cana last night and I guess I was too wagged to see that - but I had to check in here, right?! 
Anyway, Randy64, if you're still around, how did this turn out?
.. Doug


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah, and how was the Dominican Republic?


----------



## Dugger (Mar 17, 2010)

It was wonderful - the weather was incredible, the beach was excellent and the food was delicious. However, the wine was terrible!! I'm not sure what their house wine is but it's not good .. and the cheapest wine you could buy was $25-30 so I didn't buy any. I was glad to have a decent glass when we got home last night!
Oh yeah - bonus was coming home and snow's all gone!!
Thanks for asking. 

.. Doug


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad yoi had a good time, maybe we should pack up our cellars and go down there and sell and make wine huh, we'd clean up! $


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Just noticed this was an old thread!!
> My wife & I just flew back from Punta Cana last night and I guess I was too wagged to see that - but I had to check in here, right?!
> Anyway, Randy64, if you're still around, how did this turn out?
> .. Doug



I went there about five years ago. So what was the best part of the beach, the free drinks or the exposed views that should have been covered up!


----------



## Dugger (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, the drinks are definitely good, and some of the views were terrific ( you know - turquoise water, sunsets)  but my wife and I aren't so young anymore so I can't comment too much on what should or should not be covered up; other than to say, speedos should remain in Europe!! Sorry, no offense intended to anyone on here from there.


----------

